# How to prevent breeding



## Elisflock

I have four wonderful budgies. One is a male, two are female, and one, I'm not sure. (He's albino and his cere is just a really pale color). I got them in the beginning of the year and they are my first budgies ever. All of them are pretty young, old enough to tell their gender and they don't have striped heads anymore, but not much more than I year old would be my guess. Anyway, I haven't had any eggs yet, nor have I seen anyone attempt to mate, but I am not experienced enough or ready for any eggs or baby birds. Is there a way I can prevent them from laying? Do I have to separate them? I figured the answers would be on the forum already but when I tried to click a link to a page that said something like "when we don't want eggs" but it wouldn't work. Any advise would be helpful


----------



## Cody

I did not experience any issues with the link, see if you can access it from this https://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/when-we-dont-want-eggs.html


----------



## Elisflock

Awesome! Thank you. I'm glad it seems pretty simple. I have heard that if you don't provide a nesting box it also prevents them from laying? Is this true?


----------



## Cody

No, the lack of a nest box will not prevent laying of eggs but it will encourage it, so you do not want to provide one or anything else that might be used a s a nest site. My 6 yr old hen has never laid an egg but my 2 yr old hen does lay them and they fall to the cage bottom. I have never provided a nest box, you just never know.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Rearranging their cage frequently and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. 
Please be sure you NEVER put a nest box OR anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. *


----------

